# Drontal hyperactivity reaction



## Crosario107 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello all, 

I have a 14 week old Cockapoo named Theodore aka Teddy. He was recently prescribed Drontal for round worms. I gave him the first dose 2 weeks ago from yesterday and the second dose last night. 

With the first dose (1 pill), the only side effect observed was vomiting and noticeable discomfort. However, last night's dose (1.5 pills) seemed to turn my puppy into a gremlin. 

It started with vomit.. TWICE and the hyperactivity soon followed. He would not settle in his crate, on his bed alongside my bed, or in any other space. Although some nights it takes him time to settle this was completely different. From 10PM to 7AM he was barking, whining, whimpering, scratching, nipping, pacing. I took him for a walk, played with him, attemped to mentally stimulate him and nothing worked. 

I called my vet and she said that usually puppies are lethargic after this medication. I was left feeling very confused but I know that this is not my puppy's normal behavior. Google had a few other opinions. Most people assumed the owners that claimed Drontal caused this behavior were just unaccostomed to normal puppy behavior. I believe more research needs to be done on the side effects of Drontal and I pray it does not have lasting effects. 

Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## KPatel (Sep 28, 2021)

I just gave Drontal to my 14 week old puppies and they are hyperactive… Nonstop barking and jumping and just not able to come down and sit still and relax and I have two puppies so both of them are going crazy and barking and pacing and not able to relax at all


----------



## Kts123 (11 mo ago)

KPatel said:


> I just gave Drontal to my 14 week old puppies and they are hyperactive… Nonstop barking and jumping and just not able to come down and sit still and relax and I have two puppies so both of them are going crazy and barking and pacing and not able to relax at all


My 11 week old cockapoo puppy had a half tablet of Drontal at around 5.30pm and has been unsettled all evening, unable to sleep for more than 10 minutes before wandering around whining constantly . By bedtime around 11pm tonight he is like a puppy possessed. Whining, scratching the door and a complete lunatic. In the 2 and a half weeks we have had him he has gone into his crate every night without a sound. The only thing different about today is him having the Drontal, needless to say I won’t be using this again!!!!


----------

